# Alright peeps



## ChilledBowser (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi,

Looking to purchase a budget Audi TT Mk1 off of autotrader and thought I better register to the forum as sure a hell gonna need peoples help and don't mind helping out others too as I grow my knowledge. VW/Seat cars I have owned for many years currently driving a Tiguan as a daily, in the Beds area.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers workm MOT fail.... N/A in UK now.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## ChilledBowser (Mar 1, 2020)

That sounds like reasonable advice! I know with my budget about 2k I hope to at least get one and have someone take a look at it before I buy. Money pit wise it'll be something of a project car for sure. I owned a BAM engine Curpa R a few years ago and I loved it. Thanks Hoggy!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## ChilledBowser (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks mate!


----------

